# New Orleans Hornets (5-2) @ New Jersey Nets (4-2)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










Izod Center, East Rutherford, NJ
6:30pm CST











































































Preview​
_The New Jersey Nets may be without star forward Vince Carter when they close out their four-game homestand Monday night against the New Orleans Hornets.


Carter is listed as doubtful Monday because of a badly sprained right ankle suffered in a 112-101 loss to the Boston Celtics on Saturday. The eight-time All-Star landed on the foot of Celtics forward Paul Pierce after a dunk. He left the arena wearing a walking cast and had treatment on Sunday, according to a Nets spokesman.

"I don't know, we'll see what happens," Carter said Saturday. "I don't want to put a timetable on it."

Carter, who is second on the Nets (4-2) with 17.0 points per game, had 17 points on Saturday as New Jersey's three-game winning streak was snapped. New Jersey was outrebounded 49-34 and allowed the Celtics to connect on 10 3-pointers._

More


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Unless Carter was just acting like a big crybaby saturday night he probably isn't playing in this game.It looked like he was really hurt


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Two straight nice buckets in the low post for Tyson...If I were a bulls fan that might kill me or my TV


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

It's a joy watching Peja drain three after three.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson looked confident in those shots. Hornets looking good in the 1st half. Let's keep it up in the 2nd half.

Halftime

Hornets 49
Nets 37


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bowen looks much more useful than I ever thought he was tonight.I've always heard people speak of him as a scrub or a hustle player,but he did some very nice things in that half


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ugly 3rd quarter for the Hornets. They'd better pick it up and make better decisions in the 4th.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Man, a horrible 3rd...


----------



## Lebbron (Nov 20, 2005)

West is really struggling and forcing stuff and there is no movement off the ball.
Not too worried though they can pull this out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's fortunate that the hornets had a nice lead to start the quarter.They seemed to be trying to give it away in that quarter.Not just turnovers,but turnovers that led straight to easy baskets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sloppy, sloppy, sloppy. I feel like slapping Bobby right now.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Peterson's three and one was really amazing, hope we can pull this one off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow that was a wild play.Collins should never have fouled


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

that was a tough basket!!!!!!!!


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

YEEESSSS, CHRIISSS made the basket.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

geesh someone run a play already


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Phew, both teams let the game slip away, but we get the win, it was kinda painful.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Jeezus! My knees are weak and I need a drink. I had to step completely away from the computer during the last 2 minutes of that game. Big play by Paul for the lead and eventually the win. :clap:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chris was great in this game,but the frontline was really unproductive in the second half.I don't remember Peja hitting a shot since the first quarter.Chandler was the second leading scorer with 14


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow sounded like a roller coaster game. With Carter our Hornets really should've won this one. 

Bench needs more production though, only 8pts on some pretty bad shooting.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Also take a look at how unproductive is the bench after playing big minutes on back to back road games.

It was a strange game, we had a comfortable lead, but somehow the team laid back and the Nets just produced on turnovers and fast breaks while the Hornets were napping.

Then a series of fortunate events got us the game, the three by Paul, that push at David West, the three and one, and of course, the last play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm just glad the Hornets didn't lay down and give up.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Tyson Chandler is playing some great ball. Only 2 fouls and 1 turnover to go along with that nice statline...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Tyson Chandler is playing some great ball. Only 2 fouls and 1 turnover to go along with that nice statline...


Yeah and he picked up those 2 fouls early in the 1st quarter. Glad he calmed down and didn't manage to pick up any more.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I'm just glad the Hornets didn't lay down and give up.


I was just saying that I'm impressed how the Hornets managed to get back in the game and pull out a win. With 5 min left in the game, I was writing this game off as a loss. That shot by MoPete was unbelievable. CP refused to lose at the end.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I was just saying that I'm impressed how the Hornets managed to get back in the game and pull out a win. With 5 min left in the game, I was writing this game off as a loss. That shot by MoPete was unbelievable. CP refused to lose at the end.



You're right. He was relentless in the end. Stole the ball from Collins, kicked it out to Mo Pete for the 4pt play and then the bank shot for the go ahead.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

we are playing better this year and another great road win for the hornets


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Did Collins toss his headband into the stands? :laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Did Collins toss his headband into the stands? :laugh:


The case of the missing headband has been solved.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

i am hella ecstatic we pulled this game out. I was up in the reakroom at my work watching MNF, and when the ticker can across that they were down 6 in the fourth, i ended up walking outta there pissed as hell thinking we would lose to a carter-less nets team with a rested starting 5. to come home and read the recap of our win and in what fashion, gives me a very good feeling about this team and the potential of how lethal this team can be come next may.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP's game winner against New Jersey


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I put that wallpaper on my desktop and I couldn't believe how many empty seats there were on the lower level.I've heard they have problems because it's difficult to get there,but it looks like only about two thirds of the seats are full.Maybe they couldn't take the excitement and went home


----------

